# Tees that come w/o Tags?



## mikefox7790 (May 26, 2011)

Where can I get tees without tags? Possibly a less boxy tee that is more fitted.

Thanks!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

<~~ Preferred Vendor Directory

TSC Apparel has a private label called Tultex (tear away tags) they have junior fitted tee's

Also, most of the wholesale major brands have tear away tags.

Hanes (tagless but stamped with Hanes info)


----------



## RS71 (Sep 29, 2009)

I currently use Alstyle, which have easily removable tear away tags. I then apply my own custom label, via a plastisol transfer.


----------



## TheBlankFactory (Jun 6, 2011)

We Carry a 30 Single ring spun cotton t-shirt with rip away tags that are slim fitted called TEN if your interested please Pm me Thank you


----------



## Itssillyy (Jun 6, 2011)

RS71 said:


> I currently use Alstyle, which have easily removable tear away tags. I then apply my own custom label, via a plastisol transfer.



Hi, I am wondering if Alstyle's quality is good? do you know how much are their price range?

Thanks


----------



## derrick1914 (Mar 6, 2011)

How good are the Alstyle's ? I'm currently running Gildan, but I have to cut the Gildan tag out by hand...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

derrick1914 said:


> How good are the Alstyle's ? I'm currently running Gildan, but I have to cut the Gildan tag out by hand...


I like Alstyle and many people use them, but it's hard to say how YOU will like them  Best to buy a sample and see for yourself.


----------



## derrick1914 (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool, Thanks Rodney. My first order is Gildan so I'll see howw they go....Any look oversees ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Any look oversees ?


I'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## derrick1914 (Mar 6, 2011)

Oversea's like ordering shirts from China ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

derrick1914 said:


> Oversea's like ordering shirts from China ?


What is your specific question about ordering from China? 

It might be better if you started a new thread for your new question and give it a descriptive title so that people with that experience will quickly see what the subject is that you're asking about (since not everyone reads every thread )

There are a few posts in the wholesale t-shirts section of the forum that talk about outsourcing and getting custom garments made. Most of the minimums are in the 1000's for custom manufacturing though.


----------

